# Archery Hunting For Wolves Approved in Montana



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Archery hunters in Montana will have an opportunity to pursue wolves this fall beginning Sept. 3.
The Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks Commission approved a wolf hunting season for the fall that encompasses 14 wolf management units and a total harvest quota of 220 wolves.
Wolf hunting will occur during the big game archery season set for Sept. 3 and during the general rifle season beginning Oct. 22. FWP officials say that the wolf hunting season in some areas could run through Dec. 31 if the quotas are not reached. Hunters are urged to study the new Montana wolf hunting regulations carefully for details on the areas they plan to hunt.
Montana's wolf hunting license for residents is $19 and $350 for nonresidents. License sales began in August.
Wildlife officials documented a minimum of 566 wolves, in 108 verified packs and 35 breeding pairs in Montana at the end of 2010. The harvest quota for the upcoming hunting season is projected to reduce the wolf population to a minimum of 425 wolves, or by about 25 percent.
A congressional measure passed this spring removed gray wolves from the list of endangered species in Montana, Idaho and parts of Oregon, Washington and Utah. It was challenged in federal district court in Missoula this May, and ruled constitutional by Judge Donald Molloy on Aug. 3.
For the 2010 hunting season, FWP had approved a harvest quota of 186 wolves across 13 wolf management units. That season was blocked by a federal court. Montana's first and only regulated wolf hunt was in 2009 when 72 wolves were taken by hunters, three fewer than the established quota.
To learn more about Montana's wolf population, visit FWP online at fwp.mt.gov. Click "Montana Wolves".


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How in the world are we supposed to shoot a wolf with a bow ? Wonder if I can use my cross bow.

Cat....how well do wolves come into bait ? Do they return till cleaned up ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats how!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Wonder if I can use my cross bow.


I'll bet you know the answer to that question already.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I really like that first one, what a georgous wolf.

Both these guys however were hunting bear and took a wolf. I guess that would be a method of setting up.

Calling them in and then using a bow ? Hmm...I would like to try it


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The wolves have a lot of range and may not be through the area of a week or two. so that could be a lot of sitting and waiting around. I don't think I could wait that long. I have plans to go up to the north slope and call in fox as well as hunt caribou with a bow in mid to late Oct. Maybe into first of Nov.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian and knapper best of luck!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Matt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grey wolf territories can range from 100 to 300 square miles in the lower 48, up to 1000sq mi. in Canada and Alaska. I'm with Knapper, that could be a lot of waiting.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would rather scout for fresh sign slip in and call as I would yotes.

But if I had to use a bow...that would be tuff but possible.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Find a fresh kill, chances are they'll be back for some.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes that would be possible...but finding a fresh one could be tuff. In an area I have never been...but hey challenges are fun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best of just leaving the bow at home put the rifle in!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They shoot sheep with bows so wolves are possible also!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes they take sheep with bows but, They don't move around until they see you or other danger. Wolves are always on the move unless they have easy prey to keep them where they are at. So I guess someone will have to lay out on the ground dressed like a caribou or some other animal and flop around for about 2 weeks, nay one want to do that?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> Yes they take sheep with bows but, They don't move around until they see you or other danger. Wolves are always on the move unless they have easy prey to keep them where they are at. So I guess someone will have to lay out on the ground dressed like a caribou or some other animal and flop around for about 2 weeks, nay one want to do that?


 Good one, might have to rent a caribou or sheep outfit and give to someone, when the heavy snows push the game into the valley bottoms would be a good time to set up!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

knapper said:


> Yes they take sheep with bows but, They don't move around until they see you or other danger. Wolves are always on the move unless they have easy prey to keep them where they are at. So I guess someone will have to lay out on the ground dressed like a caribou or some other animal and flop around for about 2 weeks, nay one want to do that?


I love that...perhaps I can hire Don to suit up and play wounded.

That would be a real Bitc...if I fell asleep on the job. Oops...missed my chance...hey Don...yo, don...um...is this Dons wife, sorry to inform you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I bet we could film it and get it on youtube, we might get to be famous.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I love that...perhaps I can hire Don to suit up and play wounded.
> 
> That would be a real Bitc...if I fell asleep on the job. Oops...missed my chance...hey Don...yo, don...um...is this Dons wife, sorry to inform you.


I'd watch that Brian! Don you don't mind playing with the friendly puppies!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No Matt I don't. As for Brians post ..... Yet another well thought out post. Perhaps he could set the beer aside when logging on.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Love the videos..... I bet those guys were pumped!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You would think so though I'm not interested in bow's.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You would think so though I'm not interested in bow's.


I wasn't really either until this year. I just got my first bow when I realized that it's easier in Colorado to get a bear or elk tag for archery than it is for rifle. Not that it's easier to take either with a bow, but you can get over the counter tags!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats one way of getting round things, have you managed to get those tags? You can't hunt with a bow over here as its illegal not that I would want to. But if thats what someone wants to do over there then get out there and do it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> No Matt I don't. As for Brians post ..... Yet another well thought out post. Perhaps he could set the beer aside when logging on.


No beer involvement, only heading over board. Slap me up side the head and send me home hungery.

You were right to call me on that one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

* First Wolf Killed In Montana's Archery Hunt*


BOZEMAN, Mont. (AP) - Montana wildlife officials say the first wolf has been taken in this winter's hunt.

Fish, Wildlife and Parks spokesman Ron Aasheim tells the Bozeman Daily Chronicle (*http://bit.ly/o9d21N*) an archer killed the male wolf in Stillwater County on Sunday.

This season, hunters are allowed to kill 220 wolves, compared with 75 in the first hunt in 2009. No hunt was held last winter.

This year's hunt is taking place after wolves in Montana and Idaho were removed from federal protection by Congress.

Aasheim says 8,110 hunting licenses had been sold through Tuesday, just over half the number sold by the end of the 2009 season.

The archery season opened Saturday. The early backcountry season for hunting wolves with rifles begins Sept. 15 and the general season begins Oct. 22.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a trophy ! That must be an awesome hunt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You've got to be a little green eyed about it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not really.. I've been so busy lately I doubt I could see straight enough to shoot one.

Someday though !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, well I am I'd love ago at one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, i'd love to "have a go" at one too. But at this time I try not to thuink about it. Not to mention the possibility of the anti's filing a lawsuit to stop it at any time.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't mean just to 'have a go' I would like the call one in and take a fantastic trophy.


----------

